# A Router Bit For Cutting Coves



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

Does anybody out there have any idea of where I get a bit that will not burn or at least burn mimimally when cutting oak and/or ash. The bit that I have now just drive me nuts when cutting a cove into the face of a picture frame made of oak or ash. I have tried keeping the speed of the feed constant without stopping, making very shallow cuts but there are always small burn spots before I get through. I am going to abandon cutting coves in the faces of picture frames if I can't find a bit that will not burn.

Jerry Bowen
Colorado City, TX


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Jerry Bowen said:


> Does anybody out there have any idea of where I get a bit that will not burn or at least burn mimimally when cutting oak and/or ash. The bit that I have now just drive me nuts when cutting a cove into the face of a picture frame made of oak or ash. I have tried keeping the speed of the feed constant without stopping, making very shallow cuts but there are always small burn spots before I get through. I am going to abandon cutting coves in the faces of picture frames if I can't find a bit that will not burn.
> 
> Jerry Bowen
> Colorado City, TX


Hi Jerry.

How old is the bit? Could it do with a clean or sharpening?

As well as the feed rate, have you tried on a slower router speed?


----------

